# Lakes Trail going, going...



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

As of 3-20 06 we are 3/4 full.  Field capped at 100 teams. See who's fishin at: www.dobass.com/lakestrail2005/home.html

Also check out these bonus contingency programs Lakes is sanctioned for.
*Skeeter Real Money
Ranger Cup
Stratos/Javelin Platinum and Platinum plus*

Schedule and Contact information available on site. Hurry before its GONE!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I know Davis and I are signed up but I don't see our names yet!  Can't wait to get out there and start fishing.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

HOW MANY OF THE 71 CURRENTLY ARE NEW STRATOS OWNERS???

Youll have to start running the Stratos Owners Trail soon~!!!!

Nip


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

I am! cant wait either


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

hey nip when you updating the lakes site?


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm excited and ready to go!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Nip is updating websites DAILY  

I can tell you guys this for the 06' season- Tuesday night (which usually rolls into Wednesday mornings!) are my webwork nights generally- keep that in mind as tournaments come and go this year. 

So long as the respective directors get me stuff in a timely fashion, it'll be up pending no disasters on my end. 

Louie is getting a digital tutorial in about 2weeks!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

wow nip that was fast! Thanks


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Don't know how many Stratos owners there are yet. But I know one thing, we sold alot of em this Spring!!! Anyone else interested Nip can price one out for ya. 8 more entries making a total of 79 registered.  21 slots left.
Countdown is on. Opener at Portage on 4-9. Still Time.  

www.dobass.com/lakestrail2005/home.html


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Four slots left in this years trail. 
www.dobass.com/lakestrail2005/home.html


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Outstanding! Great news Louie!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

06 Edition of Lakes Tournament Trail is FULL!   We have met our cap of 100 teams. If you procrastinated or forgot to send in your entry money,  please don't call me and complain cause I will politely tell you to look in the mirror. Thanks everybody!  See ya Sunday. 
www.dobass.com
www.dobass.com/lakestrail2005/home.html


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

But wait a minute!!!

I have had my entry hanging on the refridgerator now for over a month. My Mother needed her car fixed, I went into the hospital three days later, my kid was booted from daycare, my wife forgot the stupid thing then, I havent quite got my boat together but planned to fish, I really thought I sent it once,my partner was supposed to send me his half of the money before I mailed it, I was in Fla for the last two weeks, I finally sent it out and had the wrong address and was returned to me, then I had to put my dog down, I got a DUI on the way, my Mother in law was in town to bail me out- drove me crazy enough to fortget the stupid thing, I really wanted to fish but just wasnt quite sure about your rules, then when I thought about it I checked the website and you still werent full yet, only like 80 some teams a week ago next thing I know YOU ARE TELLING ME ITS FULL! 

Yes... these are all true.... and there are more... I left out the swear words for many... one guy is banned from ever being within 100 ft of me little lone fishing an event.

And the kicker... as I'm sure Louie would say the same... we love it!!!!!

Good show Lakes Trail- I got 3 for Portage if there are any leftovers  

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Nip, this is true. Very uncanny. I heard at least 5 of the excuses you listed tonight. I had to laugh.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Man im glad I didnt die in the hospital...    

Mark


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I'd really feel bad then Ranger...


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

You guys do a great job!!!!  Heck if we didnt cause some problems it would be easy and everybody would want to do it  

Thanks Nip and Louie for running great tournaments.

mark


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats on filling it up guys.


----------

